# Tiny Halfmoon Double Tail Betta



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

I hope I spelled that right. This adorable guy came home yesterday and lives in a 10 gallon tank.



















He's very...interesting and actually kind of aggressive. Even flares at me when I come near his tank. I wonder though if he's going to grow at all. He's not much bigger than quarter which I find curious. Is it normal for them to be this small?

Here he is in video: http://youtu.be/SWG1uyz-kiI


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

He looks cool


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

It's not really normal to find in a store, but it does happen. Just means he's pretty young or his growth was stunted from being in bad conditions.
If you got him from petco it'd be pretty likely that he was a "baby betta" that they never sold and when he colored up they moved him into an adult cup.

He's really cute though!


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Are we sure he's a HMD? Maybe it's just because he's not fully grown, all of the hmd i've seen have massive finnage and look almost like a regular hm until you look closely and see that the tail is two pieced.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Its HMDT the one I have looks very similar. The pk version would have much shorter fins


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

aemaki09 said:


> It's not really normal to find in a store, but it does happen. Just means he's pretty young or his growth was stunted from being in bad conditions.
> If you got him from petco it'd be pretty likely that he was a "baby betta" that they never sold and when he colored up they moved him into an adult cup.
> 
> He's really cute though!


He came from Pet-smart. I don't buy fish from Petco due to how badly run the local one is.



TheCheese909 said:


> Are we sure he's a HMD? Maybe it's just because he's not fully grown, all of the hmd i've seen have massive finnage and look almost like a regular hm until you look closely and see that the tail is two pieced.


His tail really appears to be two separate pieces except for a small bit at the base where it is joined.. It's what they had him labeled as as well (though we all know that's not always a good way to tell due to mislabel).


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I wasn't saying he's not a Double because he clearly is, just i was wondering if it was a HM doubletail. I'm used to seeing them like this guy here:
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/400178_393259340746037_962602879_n.jpg

But your guy is much younger so he may grow his tail out more as he matures. He almost looks as though he could be a double round or double veil, but like i said, it could just be because he's younger. He's very pretty regardless!


----------

